# No. 18: Rockets take Sam Dekker



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> HOUSTON -- With the No. 18 selection in the first round, the Houston Rockets selected Sam Dekker, an improving shooter with the ability to make plays at the basket.
> 
> The pick: Sam Dekker, small forward, Wisconsin
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/blog/nba/post/_/id/5168/no-18-rockets-take-sam-dekker


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't like the pick.

this year was probably the least i've watched college basketball in a long time, but dekker seems like a guy who isn't a good shooter or defender. that's really what the rockets need at the sf position.

i'm willing to wait and see though. i could easily be wrong.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

This guy will be raining down corner threes for the Rockets. Could not have wound up in a much better position.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> This guy will be raining down corner threes for the Rockets. Could not have wound up in a much better position.


This. He's also proven to be a clutch player as well.


----------

